# Surefire G2Z observations



## madecov (Mar 18, 2003)

Got one today. I have had a G2 since they first came out. I like this one better. I like the shape, lock out tail cap, pyrex (of course) & the hex bezel. I'm not big on the lanyard (yet) but might attach it and give it a try. I have been practicing the SF combat light technique with my duty weapon this evening and am starting to get used to it (unloaded of course).
My primary on duty light has been an 8NX, but we all know about the battery issue. Now I have been carrying a Wolf Eyes M90 (135 Lumens)Li-ion battery but, there are no filters or traffic cones for these. Of course the G2Z exhibits the same quality of workmanship as other SF products and the P60 lamp puts out a nice nearly flawless beam, though a little oval indoors.My G2Z exhibits just the smallest line from the molding process. I paid $53.90 for it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Surefire has a sticker on the box and a note inside stating that the batteries are installed and that the lanyard is under the divider in the box. Also that the tail switch is in the lockout position.

My G2Z will primarily sport a red filter most of the time and I purchased the Traffic cone for it. I have the V70 poly holster but no room on the belt for another holster besides how much gear do you want to carry . 

There is one design element that I think could be improved on, when the bezel is removed for lamp change the batteries can fall out. The instructions state to replace the batteries from the tail end, there should be some kind of retention from the head. Otherwise for a small battery operated light you can't do much better.


----------



## tkl (Mar 18, 2003)

yep, love the polymer. mine is on duty with my nightstand pistola right now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 18, 2003)

Hmmm... I've been thinking about getting a G2Z to replace the 6Z I have. Any opinions on the feel of using a polymer light w/ a firearm versus a metal one? Thanks

-Mike


----------



## tkl (Mar 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Xrunner said:*
Hmmm... I've been thinking about getting a G2Z to replace the 6Z I have. Any opinions on the feel of using a polymer light w/ a firearm versus a metal one? Thanks

-Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]

i prefer it, polymer doesn't make a "clank!" if it bumps against the weapon. it looks better after some wear too. 

strategos should release some weapon lights this year in aluminum and polymer. i know alot of cpf'ers are looking forward to ken's new line as i am.


----------



## Xrunner (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks, I think I'm going to have to get a polymer light to try out. I always seem to feel bad when I damage one of my metal ones because they really don't handle abuse that well (cosmetically speaking /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif).

-Mike


----------



## madecov (Mar 18, 2003)

My regular G2 is a bit over 2 years old, still looks great. I have dropped it a few times. There is one small gouge in the tail cap but the color is blended into the polymer so it is hardly noticeable


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tkl said:*
.....polymer doesn't make a "clank!" if it bumps against the weapon. it looks better after some wear too..... 


[/ QUOTE ]

It's also more comfortable in Winter. If I'm not wearing gloves, it doesn't freeze my fingers like metal in cold weather.

Brightnorm


----------



## tkl (Mar 18, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*tkl said:*
.....polymer doesn't make a "clank!" if it bumps against the weapon. it looks better after some wear too..... 


[/ QUOTE ]

I find it more comfortable in Winter. If I'm not wearing gloves, it doesn't freeze my fingers like metal in cold weather.

Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep, forgot about the cold. it's easier to hold polymer than aluminum!


----------



## spotter1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Are the rubber rings on the G2Z's barrel removable? I am thinking of adding more of the rubber rings up the barrel to fill in the gap, since I don't need it for combat use. Is it possible to fill the gap so that the G2Z looks like a solid barrel? Anyone know the prices for replacement rings?


----------



## CM (Feb 21, 2004)

Polymer makes for a better partner for Glocks as well /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Since polymer has some amount of flex, it should also provide some marginal protection from minor shocks and bumps.

madecov, have you tried to see if the fat (168a) Pila's will fit in the G2Z? I use the 3.7V Pila lamp and 2000mAH Li-Ions in my Surefire M2 (reamed out) and it's nice having a long running rechargeable incandescent by the bedside. If not, does it look possible to ream out the inside of the G2Z to accommodate the 18mm Li-Ions? TIA

CM


----------



## Eagle1 (Feb 21, 2004)

Spotter1,

Yes, this is possible, I have done this to one of my M3 lights. All you have to do is call Surefire, and they will send you some in the mail. (mine were free). I have the part number at home, PM me and I will send it to you !!!!


----------



## Beretta1526 (Feb 22, 2004)

Now something you may want to try is using a Pila 168s and 3.7V LA. It's a little brighter and it a good white. That way, it's guilt-free for traffic use.


----------



## madecov (Feb 22, 2004)

My G2Z has a PILA 168s and 3.7v lamp. Works great and lasts almost as long as the 123's. Love it.


----------

